# I hate everyone in my school.



## endless summer night

I'm a senior in high school and it's all over in a couple weeks. I've hated all four years of high school!

So now, I'm not going to prom because all the kids in my class are @$$holes and I'm debating on whether or not to go to my graduation ceremony because I hate everyone there and I can't stand to be around them one more second.

What should I do?


----------



## cavemanslaststand

Skip.

I planned on skipping mine until my aunt told my mom I was graduating. My mom wanted a picture since I'm a first generation HS, college, and even elementary school graduate for that matter. My family didn't even know I was graduating!

Should have skipped. A complete waste of time. "As you walk into life.... blah blah blah." Got a hug from my young HS teacher (she was only in her 20s), so that was nice.


----------



## feels

Don't go for sure. It's long and miserable. I'd love to skip mine, but my family is weird about this sort of thing so I don't really have a choice.


----------



## cybernaut

Skip if you can. The ceremonies are really long btw, I'm sure that they'll mail you your diploma lol. 
I'm a senior too,and I hate most of the people at my school w/ a passion. Like what you said, most of the kids are @ssholes at my school too. I also missed my senior prom btw. I just have 5 more days then I'm out.

If you're able to skip, consider yourself lucky.If I had the opportunity to skip, then I would. My parents are forcing me to go to mines..I just wanna get my diploma get up out of there.


----------



## Ununderstood

I wouldn't go, I only went because of my mom but I regret going to my graduation ceremony to this day. I was alone the whole time and after it was over when everyone was hugging each other and tearing up I had nothing to do and nobody to hug. It was more of a depressing experience rather than the joyous and loving experience it was meant to be. All the pizza places and restaurants where full and parties where taking place everywhere around town while I ate drive through in my room alone.


----------



## Ready To Freak Out

Ununderstood said:


> I wouldn't go, I only went because of my mom but I regret going to my graduation ceremony to this day. I was alone the whole time and after it was over when everyone was hugging each other and tearing up I had nothing to do and nobody to hug. It was more of a depressing experience rather than the joyous and loving experience it was meant to be. All the pizza places and restaurants where full and parties where taking place everywhere around town while I ate drive through in my room alone.


Awwww...*hug*

Yeah, you always hear people say "Oh, you'll regret it if you don't go!" but that's according to their values. If high school was miserable for you and you don't have friends there, **** it. Skip it and treat yourself to something you do enjoy instead. Keep working on your SA and hopefully post-secondary (or whatever you decide to do) will be a more positive experience.


----------



## Space Ghost

if you go, you can can reflect on all the stupidity you've dealth with. you can smile and be happy that its almost over. Go and be happy that you will never have to see those people again!

or if you dont want just skip. either way its over! new life for you


----------



## biggame

I graduated in 1982. Did not attend my graduation. To this day I have no regret.


----------



## VanDamMan

Cool. I hated everyone also.

Didn't do prom. You're a girl though so you might regret it. Didn't do graduation. I don't regret it at all. I did graduation at college. Thought it was way over-rated.


----------



## millenniumman75

endless summer night said:


> I'm a senior in high school and it's all over in a couple weeks. I've hated all four years of high school!
> 
> So now, I'm not going to prom because all the kids in my class are @$$holes and I'm debating on whether or not to go to my graduation ceremony because I hate everyone there and I can't stand to be around them one more second.
> 
> What should I do?


GO TO GRADUATION.

I actually accompanied my senior class by playing my flute at my graduation in 1993. It was also the last time I have seen all but a few of them! :lol


----------



## IntrovertedLoner

*You are not alone! I hate my classmates too with a passion because they are annoying!*

Wow! I love this thread / topic! &#128157; Glad that I am NOT the only one who hates everyone in the class or all of my classmates! Whew! I hate my life because of them! :/

With regards to your question, I would definitely skip graduation for sure! I think they will mail your diploma if you didn't attend it... But if they will not allow it, then you have no choice! But you have to convince them that you are not comfortable with this situation, so they will allow you not to attend graduation.

I wish I could graduate soon since I am so tired of my college life already because of my classmates and most people in the school and I want to work so badly but not as a programmer! Whew! :/ Life is going to have these kind of annoying people! Tsk! :mum


----------



## MobiusX

not going to the prom is not a big deal, actually I never went, it never even crossed my mind, I didn't go to the graduation, to go on stage in front of everyone and people clapping for me when they don't even know me and clapping for me when those few people who know me don't like me and those few people who do like me clap for me? hell no. I'm glad I didn't go. I wasn't popular, I wasn't even the average social person. I'm so glad I didn't embarrass myself. I didn't take the senior picture either. This means I had to dress up and walk the hallways in front of people like I'm cocky and it will only get attention. I didn't want that. I have mix feelings about the senior picture but now I am leading to being glad I didn't do it. I didn't even get the yearbook. For what? Even if I was in it it costs too much. I rather just take a graduation picture at a public place that has nothing to do with the school's yearbook pictures like Sears. It's only there for me to see and family members.

I'm more antisocial now. If I don't like somebody I don't even like seeing them, it only increases anger and makes me clench my teeth.


----------



## axisfawn

Don't do anything just because you think you think you, socially, "should".
But don't refuse to do something just because you feel, socially, you "shouldn't". 
In high school, I didn't date anyone in the last two years. Then a boy asked me out about a month before prom and I accepted because I figured he was looking for a prom date and everyone told me I should. He and I were fine people. But the relationship was forced, and bad, and so was prom.
But when I went to graduation, I did it of my own accord - I had friends I wanted to be with, and did, and when another friend with SA decided not to go, I almost did the same. 
But it was better, in the end, that we each did what made us happy. 
The ending of your high school career doesn't necessarily have to be a big F-you to your class, or a show of locking yourself away as soon as you have the chance, but a way of achieving on your own terms and making yourself comfortable.


----------

